# Incoming Steeldive Watch



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Have one of these on the way from the bay.Steeldive


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2020)

It looks like Seiko not sure I like the logo, but the strap looks nice


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Looks nice and I like the second hand. 

I am not buying any more watches. I am not buying any more watches.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks good - what are the specs?


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

KAS118 said:


> Looks good - what are the specs?


 Let me guess - Seiko NH35 movement?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Ooh, another cheap-as-chips Chinese copycat. Mrs Wiggles will be beside him/herself :laugh:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

bowie said:


> Have one of these on the way from the bay.Steeldive


 That is terrific, wear it in good health.



Cyclops930 said:


> Looks nice and I like the second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am selling my collection, I was up to around fifty, I have sold over a dozen, and I am now down to, erm, 1 2 3 ..... 17 18 19 .... 37 38 39 ..... 53!

Wait, wha?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just received this morning great looking watch yes Seiko NH-35 in yes copy of the Seiko turtle from the 70's super build quality well worth the price,there is a second hand one for sale on the other side well this one and another model of this make of watch,will post pics later it's my 37th wedding anniversary today so have to go

here are the specs copied from vendor it wears smaller than 44mm more like 42mm to me

*
Item specifics
*



Condition:


New with tags: A brand-new, unused, unworn and undamaged item in the original packaging (such as the original box ... Read more[B]about the condition[/B]


Water Resistance:

20 m (2 ATM)

Dial Colour:

Black

Number of Jewels:

More than 21 Jewels

Case Finish:

Brushed

Strap Material:

Stainless Steel

MPN:

Does Not Apply

Model:

Steeldive SD1970

Year of Manufacture:

2010-Now

Watch Shape:

Round

Manufacturer Strap Colour:

Silver

Department:

Men, Boys, Teen

Age Group:

Adult

Style:

Casual, Diver, Luxury, Military, Pilot/Aviator, Sport

Face Colour:

Black

Caseback:

Screwback Case

Display:

Analogue

Case Material:

316L Stainless Steel, Ceramic, Stainless Steel

Lug Width:

20 mm

Strap Type:

Bracelet/Link Band

Brand:

Steeldive

Dial Style:

12-Hour Dial, Non-Numeric Hour Marks

Strap Colour:

Silver

Movement:

Mechanical (Automatic)

Complications:

Date Indicator

With Original Packaging:

Yes

Case Size:

44 mm

Type:

Wristwatch

Original Packaging Description:

With Box

Features:

BGW9 Lume, Ceramic Bezel, Luminous Dial, Luminous Hands, Rotating Bezel, Sapphire Crystal, Screwdown Crown

Case Colour:

Silver
 


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Took some quick pics this morning it is a great quality beater watch and has super lume.


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Seriously tempted by the submariner they do , anyone got one ?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

topheronetwoo said:


> Seriously tempted by the submariner they do , anyone got one ?


 I have a couple of Steeldive Watches and they are very good, I have not handled the Sub version but from what I can gather the bezel action lets it down.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Just got mine .. rather nice I think :yes:


----------



## Wobbit (Feb 4, 2015)

Is this an AliExpress brand too? Only ask because I've a San Martin that can in the same style of packaging


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

AliExpress do sell them however there are now a couple of UK sellers.

The last watch I bought from AliExpress ( a cheapy) ended up nearly double the price thanks to carrier fees and VAT.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Great build quality for the price bracket had one a year ago and to be fair would have another great lume on them also


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Also have this one


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

bowie said:


> Also have this one


 That's the other one I like .. bezel is lumed.. and crown is larger .. :yes:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

:biggrin: Lume O'Clock


----------



## lds1973 (Mar 2, 2018)

What's not to like about them.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

i like all the steeldive watches but am seriously lusting after one of their tuna's..


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Sulie said:


> Just got mine .. rather nice I think :yes:


 That looks ace, would love a Squale 1521, but a bit out of reach at the moment.

Love that orange hour hand.

Take care.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

I rather like this one (apologies for the link as opposed to a picture but I haven't yet fathomed how to insert a pic into my post!)

https://www.steeldiveuk.com/product-page/steeldive-sd1940-pilot-mark-xviii-automatic-200m-diver-watch


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Eddiex said:


> I rather like this one (apologies for the link as opposed to a picture but I haven't yet fathomed how to insert a pic into my post!)
> 
> https://www.steeldiveuk.com/product-page/steeldive-sd1940-pilot-mark-xviii-automatic-200m-diver-watch


 Yea I would love one if they did a 43mm,44mm,or 45mm, 39mm far to small for me


----------



## RedbareDiver (Sep 30, 2021)

Sorry to revive such an old thread but I just had to jump in and leave my two cents.

I have in the last year or two rekindled a passion for watches and have bought about 10 from various manufacturers. Steinhart, Casio, San Martin, Seiko and so on. I am also the lucky owner of a Rolex Submariner and an Omega Seamaster 300 (the 1966 model). I do not wear the Rolex and the Omega very often (which is a bit of a shame, but I feel sorry for them and do not want then damaged and / or stolen. So, in recent years I have invested in some inexpensive watches that scratch almost the same itch.

Beginning of August I bought a Steeldive 1953 (looks like the Rolex Submariner) and I really didn't expect much. I just figured that I would probably wear it once every so often and would probably eventually sell it on. For £99 I figured it was worth a shot.

Since I received it in the mail I can without reservation say that this is the watch I wear the most often. In fact, I really enjoy wearing it. It's comfortable, keeps great time and looks good. No, it's not a Rolex but it's bloody good quality and easily worth twice what I paid for it. The lume is more than just adequate, the bezel action is crisp, and everything lines up beautifully. The NH35 movement ticks beautifully and the second hand sweeps almost as well as on the Rolex. It comes in a little heavier on the scale than the Rolex - this weighs 166 grams with the steel bracelet.

My only reservation is the bracelet. It is well made but it doesn't taper and the clasp doesn't look great. It all works as it should but I think a nicer bracelet would just make it look much better. I went onto Ali Express and ordered a replacement bracelet for it that tapers for £20 or so. I had done the same previously with my Casio MDV 106 and paid £12 for a bracelet that completely transformed it (that MDV 106 is another of my favourite watches and total price with bracelet included was less than £70).

I have taken this Steeldive down to 35 metres and have had no issues. It's nice and legible at depth and is just a gorgeous watch. In fact, I enjoy it so much that I decided to stump up another £160 and get myself the Steeldive SD 1964 which has just arrived via Royal Mail. Who knows if I like the size and the look I may hold off on buying any new watches until I have saved up for a Rolex Seadweller Deepsea.

Honestly if you're on the fence about these watches get one. You'll be pleasantly surprised and thers is no way that these watches are going to remain this cheap.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sulie said:


> Just got mine .. rather nice I think :yes:


 I've got the same one as this ^ which I bought on impulse from @jsud2002 recently, and I really like it. Mine was fitted with the bracelet, but I swapped it for the rubber strap (both were included in the sale), and it's a lovely thing to wear. Here's mine:



:yahoo:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I can't begin to express in words how much I hate Steeldive watches. They might be well made, but they're blatant copies of other people's work and should all be put in a crusher.

It amuses me how evangelical the believers are :laugh:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> I can't begin to express in words how much I hate Steeldive watches. They might be well made, but they're blatant copies of other people's work and should all be put in a crusher.
> 
> It amuses me how evangelical the believers are :laugh:


 I must be missing something. I looked at the photo from @sulie blue dial/bezel/rubber strap divers watch. It doesn't make me think of another manufacturers design/work.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

chas g said:


> I must be missing something. I looked at the photo from @sulie blue dial/bezel/rubber strap divers watch. It doesn't make me think of another manufacturers design/work.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow.. steeldive seem to be the best examples of superb, reliable, well built, respected, cost effective, well manufactured, noted and embossed..

Fakes and copy watches in existence.

I wish I had one..

Oh wait.. I don't..

..and here's me wishing sometimes I could afford some of the more original (and perhaps too expensive for me) watches that I might desire..

..but I'm still not going to get a steeldive because I feel like if I can't get myself the original one I can't afford.. I'm not going to buy a fake one no matter how much "pretty" they wrap it up in or how many people accept it as respectable.

Pass..

I would rather buy weird cheap original second hand 'freak' timepieces than let myself be convinced that fakes are ok as long as they belong to a "respected" manufacturer.

Oops! Have I said too much?


----------



## RedbareDiver (Sep 30, 2021)

I appreciate some people don't like Steeldive because they take design elements from other well known and loved designs and capitalise on the reputation of the other brand. I am not saying that Steeldive are unique timepieces - far from it. They don't use their own movements and they obviously copy the designs from Rolex et al. They do this to sell more watches because that is why they are in business - to make a profit and it's easier to make a profit doing something that is already popular.

I do own a Rolex Submariner, and I do own an Omega Seamaster 300. If anyone thinks that I am going to take either of these two watches diving then you probably have never been diving. The underwater environment is harsh and unforgiving on everything, watches included. I own several dive computers that I use for diving, so why do I need a watch? It's not like I am going to revert back to the tables when one of my dive computers fails during a dive - for this very reason I carry a backup dive computer so I have two as a minimum with me at all times. When I dive with my rebreather I have three (two on the rebreather and one backup) just in case something goes wrong with the computers on the rebreather - and even then I still have the HUD on my rebreather to get me safely out of the water. If ALL my computers fail then I just stay underwater at 5 metres for as long as my air supply lasts to make sure I minimise the chances for any DCS hit as much as possible. I'm not going to bother with trying to calculate table at that stage.

So, again, why do I need a watch for diving? Everything is on a schedule. I cannot carry my mobile phone around to check the time whilst I carry tanks around, build up equipment, climb on a boat, hike through the jungle to jump into a hole in the ground etc etc. A wristwatch is convenient and easy to carry around. A good toolwatch means I don't have to take the watch off before I go into the water and can check whilst I am underwater to see how I'm doing for time. Am I going to be late back at base and miss the last tank fill, so tomorrow morning before I start I have to waste time getting tank fills when I can already be at the dive site before anyone else screws up the visibility etc etc. Yes, I can do all this with a Rolex but do I really want to wear a Rolex while slinging tanks and lead weights around? Over the last 20+ years I have seen many dive computers and wrist watches come to grief on a scuba tank, or on the side of a boat. I have also seen a very expensive wristwatch fall off someone's wrist while we were at 130 feet on a wall with an abyss of about 2,500 feet below us. It looked very pretty as it twinkled on the way down. Was I going to try and catch it before it hit the bottom? Nope, I don't think so.

I am fine wearing a watch that cost me £99 all in whilst I do all of this. If I lose it or break it on a tank or something then that's just c'est la vie. It can be replaced easily and cheaply.

I like the design of the Rolex and the Omega. Clear, uncluttered and easy to read dial when you're underwater (or in the boardroom). So, Steeldive copied the Rolex look. Big deal as far as I'm concerned. They weren't the first to do so and they won't be the last. If we cast our minds back a bit then I am pretty sure Omega copied a large part of the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms for the iconic Seamaster 300 - or am I mistaken? Does this mean I should shun Omega because I "can't afford" the Blancpain?

As far as I am concerned the Steeldive is a cheap, reliable wristwatch with a look that I like. It also has an automatic movement which I also happen to like. I have taken it down to 35 metres and am happy that it worked well. If it had flooded I would have just sent it back and gotten another. I also have a Casio quartz diver that I really love wearing - cheap as chips and really good. Also looks a little like the Rolex Submariner - just different hands. None of these watches are substitutions because I can't afford the real thing. I just don't see why I should risk damaging or losing a watch that costs over £10k just to please someone else.

If you don't like the Steeldive, that's fine. No need to inform the rest of us. You're welcome to enjoy the expensive timepieces that you own, and more power to you. As far as I am concerned the Steeldive Submariner is great value for money, They don't try to tell everyone that it is comparable to a Rolex (it's not), and they don't try to sell it either as a Rolex, or as a replacement for a Rolex. They're upfront and honest with what they are selling and it's up to me or anyone else to decide whether we are going to buy it from them.

That's what is so great about a free world. If you don't like their watches and think they're fake then that's also fine. There are lots of people out there who can't afford the real thing - not everyone is as blessed to be able to drop what for most people in the developing world would be a few years' earnings on a timepiece. If these people want to own a watch that at least reminds them of a Rolex and doesn't cost the earth why should I pull my nose up at them? If I do so I think it says more about me than about them.

I bought the Steeldive 1964 because for £159.99 I can try the size and the weight of the Rolex Deepsea (or a very close approximation thereof) and see if I like it before I drop north of £10k on something I may or may not enjoy in the flesh after a few months.

I do hope that's okay with everyone.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/7


 @RedbareDiver that diving lark seems like hard work to me and frightening too. I had a swim off Ascension Island and the water was so clear I felt like I had vertigo when I looked down. I certainly wouldn't do that again or go diving.

Looking at this photo, I don't think it looks anything like a Rolex


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

RedbareDiver said:


> I appreciate some people don't like Steeldive because they take design elements from other well known and loved designs and capitalise on the reputation of the other brand. I am not saying that Steeldive are unique timepieces - far from it. They don't use their own movements and they obviously copy the designs from Rolex et al. They do this to sell more watches because that is why they are in business - to make a profit and it's easier to make a profit doing something that is already popular.
> 
> I do own a Rolex Submariner, and I do own an Omega Seamaster 300. If anyone thinks that I am going to take either of these two watches diving then you probably have never been diving. The underwater environment is harsh and unforgiving on everything, watches included. I own several dive computers that I use for diving, so why do I need a watch? It's not like I am going to revert back to the tables when one of my dive computers fails during a dive - for this very reason I carry a backup dive computer so I have two as a minimum with me at all times. When I dive with my rebreather I have three (two on the rebreather and one backup) just in case something goes wrong with the computers on the rebreather - and even then I still have the HUD on my rebreather to get me safely out of the water. If ALL my computers fail then I just stay underwater at 5 metres for as long as my air supply lasts to make sure I minimise the chances for any DCS hit as much as possible. I'm not going to bother with trying to calculate table at that stage.
> 
> ...












Simmer down chaps, everyone has their opinions and feelings, the homage issue will outlive most of us and everyone just sits further left or right along the spectrum of what is/isn't acceptable.

No need for people to get all twisted up because someone else sits farther along than they do.



chas g said:


> Looking at this photo, I don't think it looks anything like a Rolex


 It doesn't look like a rolex because it's not.

It doesn't look like a Steeldive trying to be a rolex, because it's not that either.

It's a Squale. And Steeldive make a lokkalikey of that too. :laughing2dw:


----------



## RedbareDiver (Sep 30, 2021)

chas g said:


> I had a swim off Ascension Island and the water was so clear I felt like I had vertigo when I looked down.


 That sounds amazing. I would love to get out there and swim in some clear water again for a change.



Bricey said:


>


 That's pretty funny


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

chas g said:


> Looking at this photo, I don't think it looks anything like a Rolex


 No, it looks like a Squale.










This looks like a Rolex,










and this,


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> No, it looks like a Squale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah I see now thank you for enlightening me :thumbsup:



RedbareDiver said:


> That sounds amazing. I would love to get out there and swim in some clear water again for a change.
> 
> That's pretty funny


 The water off Ascension island and St Helena deepens very quickly from the shore into a trench. Ships can moor very close to the shore. Brilliant to see whales rising out of the water and then crashing down. As far as Ascension and St Helena are concerned though they is very little to see.


----------

